# Feeders > General Feeders >  live feeder mice/rats by mail

## weezer

i live in mississippi-where can i get live feeder rats or mice by mail?

----------


## Shadera

They'd need to be shipped via airline, and that's too cost prohibitive for most breeders to consider doing it.  If you're got a reptile show near you, you might be able to pick some up there.  Or you might be able to find someone here who lives close to you that could hook you up with some stock.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Short answer : You can't.

Longer answer: You can get rodents shipped, but only by services like Delta Dash, which is at the airline, and each rodent would need to have a health certificate, and they would need a special metal lined container to ship in, and be shipped overnight.  By the time you get done with all of that, it's impossible to do, without spending a LARGE amount of money and time, even if you find a rodent supplier willing to work with you.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> i live in mississippi-where can i get live feeder rats or mice by mail?


Illegal  :Wink: 

As mentioned previously it has to be done via airline in special crates, vet health certificate is required, 20 mice would cost you a lot of money in shipping alone.

Your best bet is to find someone locally, you can use our for sale / wanted forum to place an ad if you are looking for a source near you.

----------


## Lucas339

try posting on craigslist that you are looking for them.  you might get lucky and find someone down the road like i did!!

this would save you a TON of money!

you could also try and post that you are looking under the classifed section here with a wanted title. (deborah beat me to this)

----------

